# LR Mobile..not completely uploading to my iPad



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

I am trying to sync a collection from my desktop to my iPad.  I have chosen the option of editing off line so I can do some editing on long flight.

However, many of the images haven't been uploaded to my iPad.  I say about 20%.  Any help would be appreciated.  thanks


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

ps  I have Lightroom Classic version: 7.3....not CC 2015


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Apr 9, 2018)

Ok, first check Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom - have the photos synced up to the cloud ok?  And then if they have, have you left the iPad open long enough for them all to download?


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

Victoria Bampton said:


> Ok, first check Photo Editor | Online Photoshop Lightroom - have the photos synced up to the cloud ok?  And then if they have, have you left the iPad open long enough for them all to download?


Yes, all are uploaded to the cloud.  Left it open all night last night.  Not fixed.
When I tap on a spot that hasn't been uploaded the image shows up.  But, when I move on to another pic that image goes back to black.

Thanks for your help.


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

....ps....also noticed that all photos are uploaded to LR on my iPhone......but not on iPad......and it looks like I am not out of storage on iPad.........

any help...appreciated......


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2018)

Just to clarify when you say not all photos are downloaded to the iPad....do you mean that the image count on the iPad does not reflect the same number as the iPhone? Or do you mean that the numbers are correct, it's just that the previews of some images are not being displayed in the thumbnail place-holders?


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

the image count is good....but some images are not displayed............
..I want to make sure I can edit, off line,  any of the images in this collection

thanks a lot


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2018)

So have you tried to enable the collection for offline editing (use the Store Locally option in the Collection settings)? Or have you already done that and the previews still don't show up?


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

I used the enable the collection for offline editing option ...on the collection in my iPad....(this has worked in the past)
I don't see a Store Locally option.

All of the photos are available in my iPhone in the LR app


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2018)

It sounds as though you haven't updated the iPad version to the latest level (Enable for Offline Editing has been replaced by Store Locally). Suggest you update first, then see if you have the same problem.


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

sounds logical.  how do you update LR on the iPad?  I went to the app store on my iPad....and the LR app didn't call to be updated.......
Under "about LR" it says  I have v. 2.8.2 917020
In the Organized section when I click on the three dotts by the collection I want to sync.....the relevant option is still  Enable Offline Editing
In Settings, under Local Storage....it shows 1.25G of Locally Stored Copies

when I look at LR on my iphone I see the option you mentioned.  Which supports your idea about needing to update LR on iPad......but don't know how to do that.

thanks a lot


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 9, 2018)

When you went to the App Store, what did it say alongside the app: was it showing the "Open" icon, or did you see the cloud icon with a down-pointing arrow? If the latter, click on the icon and it should download and install the updated version.


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

It was showing Open...and when clicked it went to same app on iPad.
I noticed that on myiPhone the app reads Lightroom CC......there's no CC on app on iPad.  So, I think you are on to something.

So, being impatient, I discarded LR on my iPad and attempted to re load from app store.....got a message that it need ios 10.0 or later....and I have 9.3.5.
So, I went to check for an update and it said the iPad is up to date!!

could it be that my ipad is to old to accept the latest ios update?  it is not that old.....maybe 4 years...or so........

...beginning to look like this isn't a LR problem.........and that your original idea was correct.......

....any thoughts/


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 9, 2018)

reloading LR seems to have worked!!   thanks for all your help........


----------



## Jim Wilde (Apr 10, 2018)

Pleased that it's working, but how did you manage to reload the app if the version in the Store is too new for your iPad?


----------



## crbuckjr (Apr 10, 2018)

The re-downloaded version is the same version as before, but it works!  I.e. It loads all of the images.  But, not sure it has the new features.   I'll have to look into issue re iOS not the latest version.   In the meantime I am operational.  Thanks again.


----------

